# Skype-Ersatz

## DarkSpir

Hi alle zusammen. Da Skype auf meinem 64-Bit-System mehr den Kernel zum Crashen bringt als läuft seit Microsoft den Laden gekauft hat, bin ich auf der Suche nach vernünftigem Ersatz.

Meine Grundidee war ein SIP-Server mit dem ich VoIP und Videoconference Calls schalten kann. Wenn man nach "sip server gentoo" googelt, landet man ganz schnell bei Asterisk.

Nun, kennt jemand einen SIP-Server, mit dem man relativ simpel zwei SIP-Konten anlegen, zwei SIP-Clients anmelden und ein VoIP/Video-Gespräch führen kann? Vielleicht einen mit einem Konfigurationsaufwand von unter 2 Wochen? Ich versuche nun Asterisk zum Laufen zu bekommen seit der Version 1.2, mittlerweile kennt Portage 1.6 und die erschlagende Vielzahl an Fehlermeldungen auf der Konsole, wenn man mal einen reload macht bzw die vielen config-Dateien erschließen sich mir bis heute nicht. Bitte versucht es nicht mir zu erklären, das haben schon viele vorher versucht. Asterisk ist einfach zu komplex und zu abstrakt und in der Default-Konfiguration zu überladen als dass ich daraus schlau werde. Darüber bin ich hinweg, hier hab ich schon genug Zeit meines Lebens investiert. Danke.  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Und einen vorhandenen SIP-Dienst benutzen ist nicht gewollt?

----------

## DarkSpir

Hmm. Die erste Idee war "Nee, will ich alles autak bei mir haben", aber als Plan B ist das sicherlich nicht schlecht. Das Argument für "Alles bei mir" war, dass man dann geilen Scheiss machen kann mit Mailboxen und Konferenzräumen und dergleichen mehr. Auf der anderen Seite krieg ich ja nicht mal den "normalen" SIP-Betrieb auf die Reihe.  :Smile: 

Okay, fürs Erste ist das dann die Lösung. Danke.

Hat trotzdem jemand ne Empfehlung für mich, was eine inhouse-Lösung betrifft?

----------

## schmidicom

Wie wäre es mit einer TrixBox?

http://www.trixbox.com/  (Fertiges System mit Asterisk und passender Hardware)

Das ist zwar kein Gentoo aber da haste vermutlich am wenigsten Aufwand dank dem mitgeliefertem klickibunti.

----------

## boospy

Zum Server kann ich dir leider auch nur zu Asterisk und nem netten Webinterface raten. Da gibt es mittlerweile ganz komfortable. Clientseitig kann ich dir Linphone empfehlen.

```
emerge net-voip/linphone
```

Das Teil ist nicht schlecht, funzt mit vielen Anbietern. Ich nutze es z.B. mit einem Ekiga-Account. Und im Netzwerk kannst sofort Video telefonieren. Benutzername@hostname.

Das beste was ich nach Skype gefunden habe.

lg

boospy

----------

## root_tux_linux

>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GTalk <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------

## arfe

www-plugins/google-talkplugin

   Available versions:  1.8.0.0!f!s ~2.1.7.0!m!s {libnotify +system-libCg}

     Homepage:            http://www.google.com/chat/video

     Description:         Video chat browser plug-in for Google Talk

----------

